# Low TSH, Normal/High Free T4, Low Total T3



## lalalalarkin (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi! I'm new here, and hoping to see what insights experienced thyroid patients might have on my labs.

Quick backstory: My former doctor ran a standard blood panel and included TSH, which came back low. He then did a follow-up test for TSH and Free T4, which showed T4 was normal. I bugged him to do a test for T3 as well, which he reluctantly did, and I was told that the results were normal. However, I never bugged them for a copy of the results because I got a job in a different state around that time and was getting ready to move.

Fast forward to now... my new doctor is very well-versed in thyroid issues and comes highly recommended. She received my labs, and it turns out my Total T3 was actually flagged as "out of range." But the weird thing is that it was out of range LOW, which was not what I was expecting based on my symptoms and TSH level. Here are the numbers from that last test (range in parenthesis):

TSH: 0.25 (0.40 - 4.50)

Free T4: 1.6 (0.8 - 1.8)

Total T3: 71 (76 - 181)

As a side note, my thyroid is also enlarged (not excessively, but enough that my doctor spotted it right away and I can feel it when I swallow). My doctor ordered a bunch of new tests (retesting all the thyroid hormones since it's been a few months, checking antibodies, etc.), so I'm covered on that front. But since I'm going to have to wait a couple weeks for the results, I'm curious to know if anyone has any experience with seemingly mismatched levels. Any idea what might be going on? I'd love to hear stories if anyone has experienced this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Hope they run a Free T-3 to confirm the Total 3 test was not an error result.

Antibodies to consider having run, TPO, TSI and Thyroglobulin as well as an ultrasound.

Do you currently take any medication or supplements?


----------



## lalalalarkin (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi!  Yes, my new doctor is running Free T3 and tests for all the antibodies as part of this round of testing so we'll see what that shows. At the time this test was run, I was not taking any medications or supplements.

Most of my symptoms seem to be hyper symptoms (primary problems are anxiety, panic attacks, heart palpitations, and weakness/physical exhaustion) so I was surprised by the low T3 result. But maybe the Free T3 will tell a different story! I'm very curious to see what the new labs show...


----------

